# Fehler in cron_daily.php



## nowayback (2. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,

wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand den Fehler bestätigen kann:



> PHP Warning: copy(): The first argument to copy() function cannot be a directory in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 232


die betreffende Zeile aus der Datei:


> if (substr($file,0,1) != "." && !is_dir($file) && substr($file,0,1) != "w" && substr($file,0,1) != "i") copy("$statsdir"."/"."$file","$statsdirold"."$file");


Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2011)

Das Problme hab ich bei mir nicht, wird aber einfach daran liegen dass ich keine manuell erstellten Unterverzeichnisse im Statistik Verzeichnis habe. Denn der Code ist so nicht korrekt. Du kannst ja mal versuchen die Zeile wie folgt zu ändern:


```
if (substr($file,0,1) != "." && !is_dir("$statsdir"."/"."$file") && substr($file,0,1) != "w" && substr($file,0,1) != "i") copy("$statsdir"."/"."$file","$statsdirold"."$file");
```
und gerne auch im Bugtracker posten.


----------



## nowayback (2. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen Till,

werde ich dann mal posten, danke dir.


----------

